# Driver's license



## leinad (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello everyone! What are the requirements in getting a driver's license here in mexico? Is there an office in san pedro garza garcia? I'm a foreign with temporary resident card and have a valid driver's license fr my country.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Google provides, if you ask:

https://www.google.com/search?q=san...aria+vialidad+transito+san+pedro+garza+garcia


----------



## leinad (Oct 30, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> Google provides, if you ask:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=san...aria+vialidad+transito+san+pedro+garza+garcia



Thanks! I did but my search results are different from yours. Maybe because it was in english form.

Just one last question, is there a possibility that they will decline my application because i have a bad spanish?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

leinad said:


> Thanks! I did but my search results are different from yours. Maybe because it was in english form.
> 
> Just one last question, is there a possibility that they will decline my application because i have a bad spanish?


I have a good functional command of Spanish, but am by no means fluent. My experience with government agencies is that as long as you can tell them what you need and understand what they tell you, they pay no attention to how grammatically correct your Spanish is. This includes applying for citizenship where one of the requirements is Spanish speaking ability.


----------



## leinad (Oct 30, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> leinad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I did but my search results are different from yours. Maybe because it was in english form.
> ...


I see. Thank you. Cheers!


----------

